# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Βυθίστηκε το εγ/ογ KM WIHAN SEJAHTER στην Ινδονησία

## Nautilia News

*Βυθίστηκε εγ/ογ πλοίο στην Ινδονησία. Άγνωστος ο αριθμος όσων επέβαιναν στο πλοίο*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτό ήταν αρχικά το γιαπωνέζικο HIRYU 2 της Αrimura με τυπική διαμόρφωση Ε/Γ-Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ γιά τo αρχιπέλαγος Ryukyu.Πέρασε από Κορεάτες γιά να καταλήξει εκεί που τα βουλιάζουν κ τα καίνε.Κρίμα τον κόσμο που χάθηκε :Apologetic:  αλλά κ το βαπόρι.Από ασφάλεια Ινδονησία κ Φιλιππίνες...σκίζουν!

----------

